# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  EggFood - Αυγοτροφή

## Efthimis98

Βρηκα μια αυγοτροφη στο youtube και θα ηθελα να την μοιραστω μαζι σας!




Λαχανικα και Φρουτα μπορειτε να χορηγητε καθε φορα που δινετε,ετσι ωστε να μην χαλασουν τα φρουτα!
Περιμενω βελτωσεις ετσι ωστε να γινει καλυτερη η συνταγη και οποιος θελει να χορηγησει μια ωραια σπιτικη συνταγη στους φιλους του!  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!! Ευθυμη, χαιρομαι!! που εισαι στην παρεα μας.

----------


## Νικόλ Ασωνίτη

σε ευχαριστω παντα ηθελα να μαθω πως φτιαχνετε η αυγοτοφη

----------


## geog87

Ευθυμη εισαι πολυ μικρος για τετοια...μη διαβαζεις αλλο Jk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!θα σε καταστρεψει ο mr-μαντζουνης!!!!χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## geog87

> σε ευχαριστω παντα ηθελα να μαθω πως φτιαχνετε η αυγοτοφη


Νικολ δες αυτο... 
*Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)*by jk και θα με θυμηθεις!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχαχα νέο jk21 style ......χαχαχα. ...
Παντα ήθελα να φτιάχνω για τα πτηνα μου. .....
Πραγματικα θα το απολαμβανω, το προβλημα ειναι οτι προς το παρόν δεν με αφηνουν 
να μαγειρευω γιατί πάει η κουζίνα μετά!!!!  :winky:

----------


## geog87

> Χαχαχαχα νέο jk21 style ......χαχαχα. ...
> Παντα ήθελα να φτιάχνω για τα πτηνα μου. .....
> Πραγματικα θα το απολαμβανω, το προβλημα ειναι οτι προς το παρόν δεν με αφηνουν 
> να μαγειρευω γιατί πάει η κουζίνα μετά!!!!


ευθυμη παρε τα υλικα και δωστα στη μαμα σου και πες της να στο φτιαξει!!!!δειξτεις και το βιντεο με τον Δημητρη που ειναι κατατοπιστικοτατος και θα στην φτιαξει σουπερ!!!

----------


## jk21

> Πραγματικα θα το απολαμβανω, το προβλημα ειναι οτι προς το παρόν δεν με αφηνουν 
> να μαγειρευω γιατί πάει η κουζίνα μετά!!!!


εμενα ...με αφηνουν .πρωτα τα κανω ολα χαλια και μετα τα ακουω  ::  

σημερα εφτιαξα ανεπισημα και ενα αυγοψωμακι με αρακα και πιπερια κιτρινη  ... ηθελα και μπανανα αλλα δεν ειχα

----------


## geog87

αυγο-βασιλοπιτα δεν εχουμε???η κανενα αυγο-μακαρωνο???? ελα ψησου Δημητρη!!!!!!!

----------


## Nikolakas

Μην ξεχνάτε και τους αυγό-κουραμπιεδες....

----------


## Efthimis98

Ο Δημητρης jk21 βλέπει τι υπάρχει στο ψυγείο και τσουπ κάνει ένα 
σουπερ ντουπερ υγειηνο γευμα για τα πτηνα του.

----------


## jk21

να μια για μελομακαρονα .βγαλε οσα λεω εκτος και ισως κατι να βγει .το λαδι με χαλαει μονο γιατι ειναι μπολικο ...


400 γρ. χυμός πορτοκαλιού
530 γρ. ηλιέλαιο ή ελαιόλαδο
1.200 γρ. αλεύρι για όλες τις χρήσεις
30 γρ. άχνη (εκτος )
1/4 κουτ. του γλυκού σόδα
1/4 κουτ. του γλυκού κανέλα ή και περισσότερο (εκτος )
1/6 κουτ. του γλυκού γαρύφαλλο (εκτος )
50 γρ. βούτυρο λιωμένο (εκτος )
ξύσμα από 1 πορτοκάλι
καρύδια χοντροκομμένα

----------


## geog87

> Ο Δημητρης jk21 βλέπει τι υπάρχει στο ψυγείο και τσουπ κάνει ένα 
> σουπερ ντουπερ υγειηνο γευμα για τα πτηνα του.


,

αποθυμενο το εχει Ευθυμη...ειχε παει σε γνωστο καναλι με διαγωνισμο μαγειρικης και επειδη τον κοψανε του εχει μεινει καημος και ασχολειται με ολα αυτα...ειναι κρυφο ταλεντο ο ατιμος αλλα αδικηθηκε!!!

----------


## geog87

> να μια για μελομακαρονα .βγαλε οσα λεω εκτος και ισως κατι να βγει .το λαδι με χαλαει μονο γιατι ειναι μπολικο ...
> 
> 
> 400 γρ. χυμός πορτοκαλιού
> 530 γρ. ηλιέλαιο ή ελαιόλαδο
> 1.200 γρ. αλεύρι για όλες τις χρήσεις
> 30 γρ. άχνη (εκτος )
> 1/4 κουτ. του γλυκού σόδα
> 1/4 κουτ. του γλυκού κανέλα ή και περισσότερο (εκτος )
> ...


χρυσοχερη!!!!!δεν εφερες κανα μελομακαρονο προχτες να φαμε!!!μου χρωστας και ενα ποτο!!!

----------


## Nikolakas

> ,
> 
> αποθυμενο το εχει Ευθυμη...ειχε παει σε γνωστο καναλι με διαγωνισμο μαγειρικης και επειδη τον κοψανε του εχει μεινει καημος και ασχολειται με ολα αυτα...ειναι κρυφο ταλεντο ο ατιμος αλλα αδικηθηκε!!!


Θα τον έκοψαν γιατί αντι για φαγητο εστιατορίου θα παρουσίασε καμια αυγοτροφη... :Anim 59:

----------


## jk21

α κλεμμενη ειναι η συνταγη ...  δεν ασχολουμαι με τιβι κλπ

----------


## Gardelius

Efthimis20 σ ευχαριστουμε!!!!! ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν πρεπει να ευχαριστειτε εμενα .
Εγώ απλά δημοσιευσα την συνταγή στην παρεα μας .
Αυτος που την έκανε βέβαια αξίζει συγχαρητιρια ....  :winky:

----------

